

30c3: To Protect And Infect, Part 2 (New Snowden revelations from Applebaum) - nwalfield
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0w36GAyZIA

======
locusm
The last 10 minutes blew my mind. The rest is just profoundly infuriating.

